# Female betta is flaring



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I put my finger by my female bettas tank and she puffed out her gild and wildly chased my finger...? I didn't even know female bettas could flare, thought it was only male? She has never acted this way.. What does it mean?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

She is defending her territory. Nothing unusual. Females can and do flare all the time. My female is actually quite aggressive, much more than my male.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Contrare to some beliefs, both flare and some females are just as or even more aggressive than some males. There are also some females who look like they have beards - but are 100% female. They do it when they are startled, breeding, spotting another Betta or fish (including their own reflection), or defending territory.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Yup to all the others.  This is why it's so harmful to have a male in a sorority, the girls are like tiny serial killers and will either stress him to death or kill him outright. I swear my girls are much more fierce than all but one of my boys.  

Girls are fun though, SO much personality.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw 12 tiny, round white things at the surface of the water... Are these eggs?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Could be. :lol: Some females play "house" and decide to be the daddy who takes care of the eggs. Except her eggs are infertile, and eventually she will forget about them or eat them. Other females absorb their eggs, which is why you may see a white poo now and then after they "slim out".

** Here is a picture of one of my old spawns, where the male has his bubble nest - and his precious eggs. Do they look like this?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I know my bettas are ready to breed. Although my two bettas are in seperate tanks, my male has been working for days on a bubble nest, and my female is laying eggs. Is it breeding season? I don't want to breed my two bettas, but it looks like they want to be together. Will they be depressed if they can't breed with each other??? B

I know eating eggs will result in stringy white poop, so when I saw her trying to eat them, I scooped them up and dump them in the toilet. But she managed to eat one or two


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's okay if she eats them 

They will NOT get depressed if they cannot breed. Do not breed if you do not want to - you do not HAVE to  It can be very stressful - and dangerous - to breed them anyways. Females will have eggs whether they are bred or not. Males make nests out of instinct.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm not breeding them. I never had any intent or interest of breeding them, I just didn't want them to be depressed


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't worry  They'll be just fine!! Lots of males love to build nests.


----------

